# SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Hallo,

ich habe 3 Festplatten in meinem Rechner

1. CRUCIAL - MX100 - 256 GB - interne SSD-Festplatte, auf dieser Läuft das Betriebsystem
2. Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB, auf dieser Platte habe ich Spiele von Steam und Battle Net enthalten.
3. 1TB HDD von Samsung, auf dieser habe ich diverse Dokumente.

Meine Frage nun zu den 2 SSD`s. Die laufen seit dem Anfang normal mit meinem Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail )

Ich werde heute Abend meinen Rechner komplett platt machen und neu aufsetzten, sollte ich irgendwelche Treiber oder Tools für die SSD`s installieren?
Was ist denn nötig, auch dass die Performance stimmt.
Danke


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Welches Windows haust du denn drauf?

In der Regel brauchst du aber weder bei Windows 7 oder 10 (8 habe ich nie benutzt, wird aber ähnlich sein) keine besonderen Treiber brauchen, da Windows alles automatisch erkennen wird. Also nichts machen


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Ich arbeite mit Windows 10 Pro, 64 Bit.


----------



## markus1612 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Festplatten brauchen wie Laufwerke im Normalfall keine Treiber.

Bei der Neuinstallation aber darauf achten, dass nur die Systemplatte bei der Installation dranhängt.
Danach die anderen beiden zustecken.


----------



## muchomambo (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Den Intel RST (15.2) installiere ich immer noch. Bringt (zumindest in Benchmarks) eine bessere Performance als der Windows Treiber.


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Festplatten brauchen wie Laufwerke im Normalfall keine Treiber.
> 
> Bei der Neuinstallation aber darauf achten, dass nur die Systemplatte bei der Installation dranhängt.
> Danach die anderen beiden zustecken.



ok danke,
wieso ist das so wichtig, dass man die anderen 2 platten später dran hängt....das höre ich nun zum ersten mal...


----------



## markus1612 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Weil es sonst sein kann, dass die Windowsinstallation irgendwelche Dateien auf den anderen Platten anlegt, ohne die das System nicht läuft.
Steckst du also eine der anderen Platten ab, kann es sein, dass das System nicht starten kann.

Bzgl Steam und Battle.net: Du kannst die Platte übernehmen.
Dann musst du nur die Pfade ändern.
Ich würde auch empfehlen, Steam und Battle.net auf der Platte zu installieren, falls du das noch nicht auf der hast, denn dann kannst du einfach bei der Installation des Programms den alten Pfad angeben und deine Einstellungen bleiben.
Dann musst du auch keine Pfade ändern.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Das wäre mir auch neu. War nie notwendig bei mir, habe eine ähnliche Konstellation (SSD, SSD und HDD)


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Weil sonst der Master-Boot-Record möglicherweise auf einer anderen Platte landet.

edit: zu langsam ^^


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Okay das mit dem MBR ist verständlich, aber ich frage mich halt wieso er das machen sollte ^^ aber gut...werde ich heute machen...dann habe ich ja einen Grund mein Case einmal durchzusaugen 

ich hätte noch eine Andere Frage.

ich habe 2x 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9

Sollte ich im Bios irgendwelche CL und Werte ändern? Oder alles auf Standart lassen? 
Ich habe damals gelesen, dass man seine Bios immer die Werte der RAM anpassen soll.

Ist daran etwas? Wenn ja, welche Werte sind wichtig?
Danke


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Wenn dein RAM sowie Mainboard XMP Profil unterstützt, würde ich dieses auswählen.


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Meine Board unterstützt es, das habe ich gesehen...

weiss jemand etwas wegen meinem RAM? 

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Ja, die unterstützen XMP Profil. Kannste auch hier nachlesen: Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher | Produktinfo | Crucial DE


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

ok danke für die info.

einfach unter bios auf XMP stellen fertig? Oder welche Einstellungen muss ich ändern?

Danke


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Falls sowieso nicht schon installiert: Samsung Magican oder wie das Teil heißt....kannst die Firmware mal updaten


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Genau. Die Option sollte in deinem BIOS vorhanden sein. Einfach nur auswählen. Sollte der seltene Fall sein, dass du zwischen zwei XMP Profilen auswählen kannst (bei mir war das der Fall), so kannst du einfach blind entscheiden, da die sich nicht unterscheiden (wenn nur um 1 Mhz  )


----------



## famus900 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

ok, danke.

Meinst du es macht einen positiven unterschied wenn ich steam und die installierten Spiele auf einer SSD habe?
Ich habe im moment auf SSD1 Steam und alle anderen Programme installiert und auf der SSD2 die ganzen Spiele.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*

Völlig egal. Steam ist nur die Plattform, das könnte man theoretisch auch von Diskette laden lassen, wenn man denn die Muße hat  
Das kannst du auch auf der gleichen Platte oder Partition wie die Spiele haben. Wichtig ist, dass die Spiele und Windows auf der SSD liegen, wenn du maximale Geschwindigkeit haben willst.


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSD Treiber oder Installation nötig?*



famus900 schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem MBR ist verständlich, aber ich frage mich halt wieso er das machen sollte ^^



Soweit ich es im Kopf habe kommt der MBR auf die Festplatte welche am "nummerisch tiefsten" SATA-Port hängt, was nicht unbedingt der Systemplatte entsprechen muss.


----------

